# Looking for trail buddies



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I think you are too far North for me. I am South of Macon.

I have been to McIntosh and wasn't overly impressed with it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That settles it Amy. You just need to move down here close to me and Oreo.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> I think you are too far North for me. I am South of Macon.
> 
> I have been to McIntosh and wasn't overly impressed with it.


Maybe not impressive, but I am totally sick of the same trails all the time! 

BTW, I love the looks of your new gelding!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> That settles it Amy. You just need to move down here close to me and Oreo.


I'll do that just as soon as my kids graduate & move out


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Celeste, you and I need to move to her, she has more trails.

Thanks Amy, I am happy with him. I hope to get him in the round pen this weekend.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> Celeste, you and I need to move to her, she has more trails.
> 
> Thanks Amy, I am happy with him. I hope to get him in the round pen this weekend.


Come up any time!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

Two years ago I was just moment away from moving to Macon. I would have been right close to all of you. I changed my mind at the very last minute, I even flew out there to look at housing etc.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Roux said:


> Two years ago I was just moment away from moving to Macon. I would have been right close to all of you. I changed my mind at the very last minute, I even flew out there to look at housing etc.


Maybe you should reconsider.......


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

You might see what sort of riding groups are in your area. Back Country Horsemen have chapters all over the country. Getting involved is a good way to meet new people and find out where the best riding trails are.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Roux, it is too bad you ended up not going to Mercer, we could of had fun.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Dustbunny said:


> You might see what sort of riding groups are in your area. Back Country Horsemen have chapters all over the country. Getting involved is a good way to meet new people and find out where the best riding trails are.


I'll look into that, thanks. 

I was hoping to find some buddies on the forum to ride with too. I have plans to ride with Gunslinger, no day set up yet, but hope to be able to ride with him and his DW a few times this year. He has explored several places not too far from me.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I know! Funnily enough, one of the reasons I didn't think I would like it was because when I visited I didn't see very many horses... HAHA! I guess I got that one wrong


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

From your pictures, you probably have more scenery than we do to ride in.


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi AnitaAnne, I am in the Calhoun area, where are you???? I ride Cohutta, Garland Mtn., Dry Creek. Almost every Saturday I try and ride somewhere usually just me an Hubby. I have ridden with gunslinger, him and his wife have gaited horses (me too). He knows Cohutta pretty good.

Rhonda


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello RhondaLynn! 

I am in Oxford, AL about 30 min from the AL/GA state line on I-20. I have a gaited horse too, my sweet Rocky Mtn gelding, Chivas. 

I am off work every other weekend, and I am looking to ride this Saturday and/or Sunday Feb 8th & 9th. 

Last year I only had one weekend day off, which made it hard. 

I work nights and need to head to bed now (I've been up for 29 hrs and need to work tonight. 

How far are you? 

So glad to meet you!


----------



## RhondaLynn (Jan 26, 2010)

I just looked at a map, and you are at least 4 hours away, maybe more. I am about 70 miles north of Atlanta, on I-75 above Calhoun below Dalton. 
Sorry, wish we were closer!!

Rhonda


----------



## Kwarren (Sep 24, 2013)

Some good riding at seven springs lodge which is close to tuscumbia Al. There's a new place in hodges Al called Rock Bridge canyon.


----------



## Kwarren (Sep 24, 2013)

Some good riding at seven springs lodge which is close to tuscumbia Al. There's a new place in hodges Al called Rock Bridge canyon. May be a little far though.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

RhondaLynn said:


> I just looked at a map, and you are at least 4 hours away, maybe more. I am about 70 miles north of Atlanta, on I-75 above Calhoun below Dalton.
> Sorry, wish we were closer!!
> 
> Rhonda


How far are you from Gunslinger? 

I have a friend that rides at Dry Creek every year, but I don't know where it is. I think she camps out with friends. 

I plan to do more camping out too, it is just the dogs that are difficult to know what to do with. I used to have a dogsitter, but she moved away :-(


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

AnitaAnne, I am in Jacksonville AL about 20-30 minutes from you. I was thinking about posting to try and find some friends to ride the National Forest (or other local areas) with. I have a 17 yr old racking horse gelding who loves to get on the trails and go. 

My horse is on my uncle's farm and there's really nice riding on the mountain behind his farm, but like you I'd like a change of scenery occassionally. The mountain is all I've ridden in the last year.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AlabamaBelle said:


> AnitaAnne, I am in Jacksonville AL about 20-30 minutes from you. I was thinking about posting to try and find some friends to ride the National Forest (or other local areas) with. I have a 17 yr old racking horse gelding who loves to get on the trails and go.
> 
> My horse is on my uncle's farm and there's really nice riding on the mountain behind his farm, but like you I'd like a change of scenery occassionally. The mountain is all I've ridden in the last year.


Hello! J'ville is very close  we will need to get together sometime! My horse is gaited, but not very fast, unfortunately...

Have you been to Warden Station to ride yet? 

PM me and we'll make some arrangements!


----------



## acudanut (Oct 10, 2013)

*I too am in need of a riding partner*

I mostly ride in Ks and Mo.


----------

